# Attracting Bees To The Vegetable Garden



## Lindsey (May 12, 2010)

Do you think that the declining bee population could be due to the fact that so many farmers are using pesticides on their plants? Just a thought.


----------



## Jackie_Lee (Mar 1, 2010)

I was just outside and noticed my redbud tree had tons of bees buzzing around it.  I know how important bees are ~ do you recommend planting these flowers right in your veggie garden?

Tee ~ do you keep bees? A couple years ago we had a swarm land in our yard. I really wish I had known more about beekeeping at the time. If it happened now I'd just keep them for myself ~ instead of paying another beekeeper to come and get them. I'm really thinking about keeping bees.
.-= Jackie Lee´s last blog ..What's in the Kitchen? Ham. =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Lindsey,

Scientists believe there are many factors to the decline in bee populations. Some theories are Bee Collapse Syndrome which is believed to be caused by a parasite that infects bees. Some believe urbanization is destroying bee habitats at a very quick rate, which in turn kills bees. And yes, I'm sure the usage of pesticides doesn't help much either.

Thanks so much for your comment and have a great day!


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jackie!

Most of the flowers mentioned in the post can be planted right in the vegetable garden. You can also use the bright beautiful flowers as a border around the garden patch. Before planting, I would double check to make sure the flower you are planting is compatible to the veggies you are planting next to. If you have some ideas, just shoot me an email and we'll find out if it's compatible 

Oh... and no, I've never kept bees myself. I've always been fascinated by bees and ants but never really had the desire to keep them. Let me know if you do decide to start keeping them!

Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## [email protected]_Nettacow (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm super slow in getting around to comment, but I linked to this a while ago on my weekly roundup. The post is under my name. I'm fascinated by bees and hubs is considering getting some hives going - his grandpa kept bees for years and years. Pretty cool - thanks for sharing!
.-= Lenetta @ Nettacow´s last blog ..Birthday Crafting =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Lenetta,

I know what you mean about the commenting - I'm slow about it sometimes too  Bees are truly fascinating and important creatures. Thank you so much for linking to the post! I am glad you enjoyed the post and hope your readers find it useful.

Have a great day!


----------



## Ralph1 (May 21, 2012)

When my purple sage blooms I have bees galore but otherwise very few bees visit my vegetable garden. I have tried sugar water without success. My tomatoes, peppers, and beans are producing very well but my cucumbers are a mass of vines and flowers by the baby cucumbers are forming and then turning yellow telling me no pollination occurred. Wish I could get the honey bees in my garden.


----------



## Cliff (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi, thank you for your post.. this is great information... 
I am growing my first vegetable garden this year and ,,, OMG so many things i would do differently. In my garden are tomatos, cucumbers, red peppers, chili peppers and collards. I made the mistake of planting my cucumbers next to my tomatos!!! First i have plenty of bees all over my garden especially in my cucumber flowers... the problem is the cucumbers are grabbing the tomato plants and they are not growing UPWARD.. I think the cucumbers are pulling the tomatos down? what should i do??


----------



## Cathy_foster (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a vegetable garde and my squash had many blooms but I see no bees I have black eyed Susan's corsipis and zinnias And callas and even some passion fruit growing along gate still no bees. Richmond va. Help


----------

